# Cypress Mulch



## Curtis T (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello, 
I am looking to find out how many members live in So Calif that are looking for Cypress mulch. I am trying to set up a bulk deal to buy some at a couple of places. I AM NOT DOING THIS TO MAKE ANY MONEY!!!!! I paid $8.99 for a 5 quart bag thats o.k. for know my tegu is a baby from this year but in a shory time he will be going into a 4ft cage then an 8ft and it will take a lot of 5 quart bags to fill these cages. So I am trying to set up an order for 2cu foot bags and what I am hoping to do is place an large enough order that they say ok I will order it for you. At this point I am trying to find out how much to tell them to order. I do not know the exact price right know but when I find out about thr size of the order I can get a price per bag. 

Curtis


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

I bought a pallet 60 bags for less than four dollars a bag .. The only way I could get it ..I decided to use it in the gardens as I have so much .. There are other uses ...


----------



## Curtis T (Nov 11, 2010)

Do you live So Calif if so who did you buy it thru. Curtis


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

I got mine at [The feed store] through united hardware .. They shipped it out of Milwaukee ... I live in Montana but my sister lives down there she makes boogie boards .... I have never been there ..


----------



## eddyjack (Nov 12, 2010)

Never been to see your sister? Shame on us! I have a sister that lives in Cali, but never been there either! It's hard to get an ole boy outa the woods aint it? If it isn't Idaho or Montana it just isn't!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

I would kill someone or be in jail five min after getting off the plane .. In my little town 3000 people I can stand maybe an hour there .. I often go in to get gas grocery's ect . More often than not I can`t stand to be there long enough to get it all done and head home !!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Nov 13, 2010)

What part of Socal are you from? Let me know if you can get some.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm a bit late on this topic, but I am looking for a cheap source in socal as well. I just bought a bag for $25, and it's killing me.


----------



## james.w (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys in so cal may want to try and find a local tortoise breeder. I am in las Vegas and that is where I get mine from. It is quite a bit more than the east coast guys get it for, it's $16 a bag. I get it from tortoisesupply.com.


----------

